# Can someone with Sibelius and Note Performer answer a question?



## ag75 (Dec 5, 2019)

I am trying to use agogo bells in a piece I am working on, and for the life of me can get them to sound. On note performer's website it list them as an instrument but when I add agogo bells as an instrument in Sibelius nothing plays. Can someone else confirm this?

Thanks!


----------



## Uinen (Dec 5, 2019)

You have to use the notehead 14 or 16 in order to hear the sound.


----------



## ag75 (Dec 5, 2019)

Is wow thank you so much! I was pulling my hair out trying to figure this out.


----------

